# snowblowers and gas



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont know why but i was wondering how many tanks of gas you guys go through in a winter?:smoking: i only went through one tank of gas in 3 years, used my snapper 8 horse about 5 times a winter. Really mild winters there lol. I guess thats why snowblower gummed up in the carb. The funny thing is this was a big winter here and we never took the time to get it fixed until like 2 weeks ago and now we dont need it:dazed:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i really only had to snow throw 3-4 times but went through 3 tanks of gas... i did not run it dry but after i got down to about 1/4 i refilled... 20 hp kohler

as for a snow blower.. id definetly drain any extra gas at the end of each season..


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I went through many gallons this Winter.

I used the tractor to haul wood, bark, limbs etc. on my property and at my neighbor's. I also used my chipper to chip limbs from the trees taken down. I used my chainsaw to limb and buck 3+ cords of wood. I used the tiller to till up the garden, for the first time this winter during a short sunny window.

No snow here.

It was a busy but productive Winter

Greg


----------

